# Ketamine is 'magic drug' for depression



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

"_A single dose of the drug Ketamine acts like "magic" lifting people out of depression in hours and lasting more than a week, scientists claim. _"

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7953967/Ketamine-is-magic-drug-for-depression.html

WTF?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im just gonna finally accept the fact that I have been lied to all these years about certain drugs and try many of them in small dosages if given the chance.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow.... is all I have to say. This will make you hallucinate like fucking nuts.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not surprised? MDMA can be helpful in the treatment of PTSD and LSD can help schizophrenia.
Like snake venom is the antidote for the snake bite.

And in low doses it won't cause hallucinations.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The fact that it has to be injected makes me hesitant to try it. I would only do it under medical supervision.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

that shit can make Dissociation worse and usually does.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah but when a Yale Professor speaks I tend to listen.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Depressed Rats


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Bear said:


> I'm not surprised? MDMA can be helpful in the treatment of PTSD and LSD can help schizophrenia.
> Like snake venom is the antidote for the snake bite.
> 
> And in low doses it won't cause hallucinations.


How in the hell can LSD help people with schizophrenia? LSD can cause a psychotic break in the first place and would also just worsen their symptoms by ten fold, and ive never heard of anything like that every happeneing in the first place.


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

You can snort ketamine, or take it orally.. I would not take it if you have dp, ketamine is a extreme dissociative, I use to love it though..


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Auldie said:


> How in the hell can LSD help people with schizophrenia? LSD can cause a psychotic break in the first place and would also just worsen their symptoms by ten fold, and ive never heard of anything like that every happeneing in the first place.


Treatment of Childhood Schizophrenia Utilizing LSD and Psilocybi
Jeannie

Jeannie was a girl who, when initially seen, lived in a totally encapsulated world. Her behavior consisted of hyperactive twirling, yelling a meaningless "word-salad," screaming, and violent attacks towards anyone who came within her personal space. She would work herself up into such manic frenzy that she would collapse in physical exhaustion. During her treatment course with psychedelic therapy Jeannie experienced a number of transcendental phenomena which established the core recovery from her psychosis.

In spite of being blind, burdened with congenital dislocation of hips and knees and raised by a completely psychotic mother, this girl overcame horrendous madness in a devastatingly sterile and chaotic environment of a state hospital ward, to become one of the most tender, loving, compassionate and courageous persons the author has ever known. If Jeannie had had the opportunity to continue her sessions in a benign, safe and nurturing environment, she would have become a functionally superior human being. Our experience with this one girl was all the proof that was needed to attest to the dramatic usefulness of psychedelic drugs in treating the most seemingly intractable psychotic states.

It is most noteworthy to report that at least four of the children had identifiable transcendental experiences and were capable of communicating such experiences to us. It may be that some of the other children had similar experiences but were unable to communicate to us. However, given the age and degree of psychopathology of these children we were amazed that these spiritual experiences occurred.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Auldie said:


> How in the hell can LSD help people with schizophrenia? LSD can cause a psychotic break in the first place and would also just worsen their symptoms by ten fold, and ive never heard of anything like that every happeneing in the first place.


She's right.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

My dp actually started from using ketamine (in large doses however)


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

well they use ketamine in hospitals already, for pain management. Go figure, nobody knows what the fuck is going on with psych drugs if you ask me.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

d61591 said:


> You can snort ketamine, or take it orally.. I would not take it if you have dp, ketamine is a extreme dissociative, I use to love it though..


I would seriously not take ketamine orally. It's extremely toxic - even if you snort it you should spit it out when it runs down your throat. I know several people who have had terrible kidney/bladder problems from not doing that - including a 21 year old who had to have a new bladder and a 22 year old who now has a catheter. I used to do loads of the stuff, then I had a seizure and then DP. Wouldn't recommend it if you have DP as like someone else said it is a dissociative.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Im honestly a little curious now. What exactly is ketamine, a barbiturate, opiate, or a hallucination?


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Im honestly a little curious now. What exactly is ketamine, a barbiturate, opiate, or a hallucination?


It's a dissociative anaesthetic


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

I've just snorted 2 very small lines of ketamine yesterday. I'm feeling strange now or I am just fussing I don't know. Can anybody tell me what are the effects of very small 2 lines of ketamine? Dıd I do something terribly wrong?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

2 small lines is fine. 2 big lines probably isn't that fine.

I've watched my friends K-hole a few times and it's very grim. Their eyes just glazed over and their breathing slowed down to practically nothing. Bizzare shit...


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you fucking stupid... One of my friends died from ketamine..


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I dont think the human body needs any drugs in my view.

All it needs is to be simplified to what we need as humans and what we don't.

I dont think drugs is the way to go at all.

But I understand people get desperate in these times Like I do.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

I didn't try it to cure dr or something. I'm kinda recovered. It just existed at the party and a few friends told me they liked it. Nobody got in a K-hole or something. They were just going a little crazy but having fun. Then I took very small lines. I didn't exactly felt some effects. But I feel strange now or I am just fussing and being anxious, I don't know. Help me with some productive answers please. Asking me if I'm stupid is not helping at all. Thanks


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

any help?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Can you give any specifics? "Feeling strange" is pretty general.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

I felt blurry or a little away. It's getting way better now. I was just probably making myself trip by being too anxious about it because the amount was too small.


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

hi everybody,

i also read about this...it s applied by a nasal spray to have the best effects...http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2012/10/04/162299564/ketamine-relieves-depression-by-restoring-brain-connections

there s a company naurex how is already developping a medicine like form of this which should come on the market in 2016

http://www.naurex.com/media/Naurex_ACNP_Final_120512.pdf

http://www.naurex.com/media/Naurex_Top10_110711.pdf one of top ten most promising...

and here s what s in the pipeline

http://www.naurex.com/html/RandD.html

personnaly i think this is mindblowing, i have been depressed for moths now and suicidal, tried anti depressants but did not help, this would be amazing to have a medicine which helps in hours not weeks or months....they just need to extract the side effects from ketamine which they are doing now...i wrote to the company to ask wether i could take part in a trial but before 2014 it s not possible in europe...if you live in the us and you would like to participate i would write them, they answered me in a day....


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

I find this fascinating as well. Read this a few months back. A great source for this is Fierce Biotech Research.

I am leery about the stuff as it is indeed a dissociative. What is interesting is some people "love" the feeling, seek a "spiritual experience" on it, while others can severely dissociate -- but that is when you are conscious.

If one has STRICTLY deprression, this may indeed be an answer ... another tool to help in treatment. My concern is its use in those of us with a dissociative disorder/anxiety. I think I'd be terrified to try it, but who knows.

I have had a number of surgeries in my life -- knocked out cold. I have noted on my insurance forms that ketamine was used as one drug for anesthesia. They really whip up a cocktail of things. I always fear anesthesia will leave me waking up with horrific DP/DR. So far it hasn't. However, if given a pre-op drip I have gotten worse DP/DR.

Info from http://www.rxlist.com

"Ketalar is a nonbarbiturate anesthetic chemically designated dl 2-(0-chlorophenyl)-2-(methylamino) cyclohexanone hydrochloride. It is formulated as a slightly acid (pH 3.5-5.5) sterile solution for intravenous or intramuscular injection in concentrations containing the equivalent of either 10, 50 or 100 mg ketamine base per milliliter and contains not more than 0.1 mg/mL Phemerol® (benzethonium chloride) added as a preservative. The 10 mg/mL solution has been made isotonic with sodium chloride.

http://www.rxlist.com/ketalar-drug.htm

Ketalar is indicated as the sole anesthetic agent for diagnostic and surgical procedures that do not require skeletal muscle relaxation. Ketalar is best suited for short procedures but it can be used, with additional doses, for longer procedures.
Ketalar is indicated for the induction of anesthesia prior to the administration of other general anesthetic agents.
Ketalar is indicated to supplement low-potency agents, such as nitrous oxide.
Specific areas of application are described in the CLINICAL PHARMACOLOGY Section."

Shoot, I left something out -- side effects, but read the entire 6 pages of info to understand the drug ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

What are the possible side effects of ketamine (Ketalar)?

Get emergency medical help if you have any of these *signs of an allergic reaction:* hives; difficulty breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat.

Tell your caregivers at once if you have any of these serious side effects within 24 hours after you receive ketamine:


severe confusion;
hallucinations;
unusual thoughts; or
extreme fear.

Less serious side effects may include:


dream-like feeling;
double vision;
jerky muscle movements;
dizziness, drowsiness;
nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite; or
sleep problems (insomnia).

This is not a complete list of side effects and others may occur. Tell your doctor about any unusual or bothersome side effect. You may report side effects to FDA at 1-800-FDA-1088.

Read the Ketalar (ketamine hydrochloride injection) Side Effects Center for a complete guide to possible side effects »

What is the most important information I should know about ketamine (Ketalar)?

Before you receive ketamine, tell your doctor if you are allergic to any drugs, or if you have a history of alcoholism.

It may take you longer to recover from anesthesia with ketamine if you have recently used a barbiturate such as phenobarbital (Luminal) or secobarbital (Seconal), or a narcotic medication such as fentanyl (Actiq, Duragesic), hydrocodone (Lortab, Vicodin), oxycodone (OxyContin), propoxyphene (Darvocet, Darvon), and others.

Ketamine may be harmful to an unborn baby. Before you receive ketamine, tell your doctor if you are pregnant.

You may feel strange or slightly confused when you first come out of anesthesia. Tell your caregivers if these feelings are severe or unpleasant.

Ketamine can cause side effects that may impair your thinking or reactions for 24 hours or longer. Be careful if you drive or do anything that requires you to be awake and alert. You will probably not be allowed to drive yourself home after your surgery or medical procedure.

Follow your doctor's instructions about any restrictions on food, beverages, or activity after you recover from anesthesia.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

The antidepressant they are trying to develop would be a "cleaner" version of this. It seems there are so many psychological side effects. They will need willing participants both with depression, controls, and individuals with other disorders.

There has been renewed interest in drugs such as LSD, and other hallucinogens. Timothy Leary in the 1960s felt LSD was a way to "understand" the symptoms of schizophrenia. "Rec drugs" got a bad reputation in the 1960s-1980s and research w/these drugs was pretty much shelved. This stuff scares me -- I've never had ANY rec drug in my life, but you never know what might come of these studies -- all into "altered states of consciousness" -- "the doors of perception."


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

disney365 said:


> Treatment of Childhood Schizophrenia Utilizing LSD and Psilocybi
> Jeannie
> 
> Jeannie was a girl who, when initially seen, lived in a totally encapsulated world. Her behavior consisted of hyperactive twirling, yelling a meaningless "word-salad," screaming, and violent attacks towards anyone who came within her personal space. She would work herself up into such manic frenzy that she would collapse in physical exhaustion. During her treatment course with psychedelic therapy Jeannie experienced a number of transcendental phenomena which established the core recovery from her psychosis.
> ...


Disney,

Can you cite this, and also, can you make your font larger, this is impossible to read. Have to cut and paste and enlarge. Thanks.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

My experiences with ketamine even in small doses have always resulted in sleep.. it also causes your visual perception to change.. and you walk like a robot.. visual snow goes nuts!

I'd say mdma would be a safer option.. but any of these drugs bring the seizure threshold down.. i wouldn't want ketamine building up in my system it can make you savagely ill.. i sadly lost a friend too the stuff.. but i agree he was abusing it profoundly and died in a coma


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Ketamine causes dp, it blocks NMDA activity


----------

